# Passport size photos with the GIMP



## NucleusKore (Sep 12, 2007)

GIMP is the GNU Image Manipulation Program. It is a freely distributed piece of software for such tasks as photo retouching, image composition and image authoring. It works on many operating systems, in many languages. It may be downloaded from **www.gimp.org/*

Here is a brief EASY tutorial to make a sheet ready for printing passport size photos.
1. Open the passport size photo you have scanned using the GIMP. Alternatively, from a larger photograph using the crop tool select an appropriate part of the photograph for printing and make sure that the ratio of width:height::3:4
2. Click on Image-> Scale image to adjust the width to 1.38 inches. Height will be 1.84.
3. Click on ScriptFu-> Decor-> Add Border. Let X and Y be 12, click on the default blue colour and enter FFFFFF in the html notation box to make it white and click OK. Change delta value on colour from 25 to 0. Click OK.
4. Click on Image->Flatten Image
5. Click on filters-.Map->tile, and in that select the size of your sheet, say 8"x12" for A4 in this example, and click OK.
6. Use the crop tool to select the required area and leave out the partial incomplete photos on the edges and your sheet is ready.
7. Now click on File->Save As, and give somename.jpg, quality 100, and save the file or Click print to print it

Other tutorials:
Photo to Sketch


----------



## jamesbond007 (Sep 19, 2007)

Boy Thank you very very much!!!
You won't believe this, I was googling this for the last 2 days and all I got was Passport size specs for USA and Canada!! Vey delighted to see this !!!
Thanks Very Much


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 19, 2007)

You are welcome. I am glad to see people using open source tools such as The GIMP instead of some pirated Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 25, 2008)

hey, I need some help here.
the photo guy charged Rs. 50 for 4 images.
Damn expensive.
I also got the image he took with the camera in my pendrive thankfully.
it is correctly croped.
but at kodak they charge Rs. 4.50 for 4x6 image printing.
me thinking of making my own image using gimp.
need some for a handful of application forms for undergraduate courses.

for AIEEE I need black&white photo with time stamp (date of image snapping).
how do I make a 4x6 card with a few images of that type ?

and for rest like CET, I need multiple copies of colour image in 4x6 frame.

please help.

Edit: I have with me a croped 413x531 colour version of my mugshot.
Would it be the correct size for passport ?

Edit: IIT-JEE form states that I roughly need 3.5x4.5 cm photograph, and I got 4 copies of that and I sent one in the application. Anyway, is it the correct size for passport, and can I assume the same to be needed by other guys as well ?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 25, 2008)

ya even my sister needed this

btw how do i create a (max)15KB image of passport size image(i have the original pic-passport size of  200KB) for BITSAT EXAM ...online application

i tried decreasing qulaity while --save as in jpg-------but loosing image quality


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 26, 2008)

^^WTH ? BITSAT has an ONLINE application ? I totally forgot to check its application procedure. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks. I am a newbie but so doing some research on gimp.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 26, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^WTH ? BITSAT has an ONLINE application ? I totally forgot to check its application procedure. Thanks for reminding me



ya .....i guess u know how to  apply online


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 27, 2008)

now, can someone atleast reply and tell me how I can place images as below ?

G G
G G
G G

where
 G 
is one .jpg image ? I need it tiled as above, and in .bmp format.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 28, 2008)

See point 5 in the tutorial.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 28, 2008)

^^Does not answer my question about the
G G
G G
G G
pattern I need, where each
 G
is an image.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 28, 2008)

Have you tried the plugin?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 28, 2008)

^^trying. But I don't know if it will do this without resizing and without any loss in quality.

And yeah, after trying the tool, I noticed that both it and small tiles tool do something I don't want - change resolution of indivudual picture.

I need 4:6 ratio size of frame, and each image should be 413x531.


----------

